# New agent



## stephenspower (Jun 6, 2014)

If you're looking for an agent, the best time to get them is when they're new. From today's Publisher's Lunch:

Rachel Marks is joining Rebecca Friedman Literary, representing young adult, fantasy, science fiction, new adult and romance. She has worked as a publicist for authors for the past three years.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jun 15, 2014)

While I agree with this...I'l also say that new agents don't have the "contacts" that experienced ones do.  Part of the biggest assets an agent has is their relationship with acquiring editors.  So think about what you want. Do you want to be able to say, "Hey I've been signed by an agent."  or is it "Hey, I got a book deal."  I think you'll be better off with someone who is more experienced in the long run.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stephenspower (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, but the Rebecca Friedman Agency does have a good reputation and a great slate of authors. That will lend her the credibility she wouldn't have if she were on her own.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jun 17, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> Yes, but the Rebecca Friedman Agency does have a good reputation and a great slate of authors. That will lend her the credibility she wouldn't have if she were on her own.



Agreed, being with a big agency gives her some pull...but an agent is only as good as the personal relationships they have with acquiring editors, which she is likely not to have. I still say that you are better off with an experienced agent than someone new...you should be in this for the long haul (imho).


----------

